# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Preparators (part-time) - SFO Museum, San Francisco International Airport

## megancallan

SFO Museum is the only AAM-accredited museum at an airport, produces over forty exhibitions annually in more than twenty-five galleries throughout the terminals of San Francisco International Airport, and maintains a growing collection of over 140,000 objects related to the history of commercial aviation. The Museum seeks part-time preparators to join our team and perform a wide variety of tasks in the production, installation, and care of museum exhibitions and objects. 

For additional information about the position, duties and responsibilities, minimum and desirable qualifications, salary, and how to apply, please click here.

----------

